# Reemplazo para Pre-amp



## Iazcer (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola q tal, estoy buscando de una integrado que es el LM386 ya que comercialmente no lo encuentro   , alguien sabe de algun buen reemplazo que cumpla la misma funcion, ya que este amp. me llama la atensión porque tiene el control de ganacia.   
bueno aca les dejo tmb el ckto para que lo cheken,. porfavor si alguien sabe de un buen reemplazo estare muy agradecido gracias  8)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Eso no es un preamplificador, es un amplificador de baja potencia.

El LM386 figura en listas de precio, deberia conseguirse.


----------



## Iazcer (Sep 28, 2007)

gracias fogonazo en todo caso hare mi busqueda mas exsahustiva. en todo caso podria reemplazarlo con algun otro integrado o tiene que ser ese para mi aplicacion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Fijate segun el pais donde pernoctas en el hilo de proveedores, tal vez lo consigas.


----------

